# Best place to find a fish ohio (26") channel catfish?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of a lake or other body of water that I have a fair chance of catching a fish ohio channel catfish at? I got 3 species of fish so far for a master angler pin and I dont think I'll have a better chance at getting this pin after this. If you do, id also like tips as to what to use for bait. And maybe rigs as well. Im more of a panfisher so I dont really know much about cats.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Ladue at night. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

gone whishin im gonna have to go out to ladue with you cause i have sat for countless hours on the 422 causeway and i have only bullheads to show for it lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquito with chicken livers after midnight.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

ezbite you live near the warren area where do you buy your livers at every time i go to walmart or kmart they are sold out where else can i get them.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandusky bay a drive 4 you but if u go out there i have had summer after summer catching multiple FOs , on the same night

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

tmitchell91 said:


> ezbite you live near the warren area where do you buy your livers at every time i go to walmart or kmart they are sold out where else can i get them.


Any grocery store. I get them at the elm road walmart all the time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh jeez, Im not allowed to do night fishing. Should have considered that, dammit!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

If you're on your canoe or kayak, drop cut bait to the bottom, pull it up 16" and drift. Caught a 24.74" tonight doing that.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Does anyone know of a lake or other body of water that I have a fair chance of catching a fish ohio channel catfish at? I got 3 species of fish so far for a master angler pin and I dont think I'll have a better chance at getting this pin after this. If you do, id also like tips as to what to use for bait. And maybe rigs as well. Im more of a panfisher so I dont really know much about cats.


Most likely lately in the Akron area is Mogadore. Been several threads in the last couple of months in both the N.E. and Catfish sections showing some monsters from there and also some discussing baits and rigs. Good chance at Nimisila too.



jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Oh jeez, Im not allowed to do night fishing. Should have considered that, dammit!


Most have been at night but channels will bite good in the daytime too. No reason you couldn't get some then. Post #1 here shows some: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=259089 
jhouser is supposed to be hosting a tourney there next weekend. Look in the Tourney section. Probably can pick up some tips if you attend the weigh-in.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Mogadore. Use raw shrimp. Good luck day fishing though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tmitchell91 said:


> ezbite you live near the warren area where do you buy your livers at every time i go to walmart or kmart they are sold out where else can i get them.


Walmart, Kmart, Giant eagle and sometimes Marc's has them too. It's hit and miss but when I find them I'll buy at least 4 tubs an freeze a few for when I can't find them. Ive got 4 tubs in the freezer right now.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Leesville...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

West branch chance for a big flathead , while after channels...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Agreed on sandusky bay

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

How do u fish the liver? It never stays on a hook


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

If you have a dehydrator, or have access to one, run it through the dehydrator until it becomes tough. Then, soak it in the blood for a couple days in the fridge. Do it again until there is no more liquid to absorb in the container. Sure beats the hell out of using panty hose.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Your best bet would be mogadore. Ive seen pictures of some nice ones caught this year. Some up around 20 lbs. But if you can get permission to fish silver lake theres a real good chance you break 26" the first evening. I might have put in 8 hours in the past couple weeks and have caught a 15, two 10's. Five 8's and too many 5's. Heres a ten pounder i caught a couple nights ago.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

use trout egg sac netting when using chicken livers, it works great! And you can catch multiple fish on one tied sac...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

While your chances are better at night, channel cats will still hit aggressively during the daylight hours. Since you fish the Akron area I'd try Mogadore or Nimisila first. Fish livers, shrimp, cut bait, or nightcrawlers on the bottom. If you're going to fish Nimisila, I'd fish the western shoreline on the north end of the lake near the pump house. If you can make it out to Berlin or Milton, you might try the causeways at those lakes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

canoe carp killer said:


> How do u fish the liver? It never stays on a hook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I used to set it in the sun to dry but its just a pain. I found if i use a 4/0 octopus hook and hook the liver 4x's, use a sideways lob cast. I can get it out about 25-30 yards with a 2oz sinker. That's plenty far enough for fishing at night from shore.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Carolina rig or drop shot gulp worm. Many channels bass fishing this way. Moggie and LaDue 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sandusky bay


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know two guys that caught 75 channels today in Sandusky bay. They sent me pics all day and over half the channels caught were over 26". Just some unreal fishing...and its been like that for the last few months.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> How do u fish the liver? It never stays on a hook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I just use sewing thread. Hold thread on shank and wrap several times.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mogadore has some good ones. I caught one around 10lbs at moggie Sunday on a chatterbait. I have been wanting to get out there all year at night so far have not done it.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Mogadore for sure. I caught 3 FO channels there Saturday night. Biggest one was a beast at a little over 15 pounds, I could have fit my fist inside its mouth easily. I will post the pic when I get home from work this evening. You can fish for them during the day. Most people fish at night to avoid the heat during the day. It has nothing to do with their feeding habits, they feed all day long. You ever been 15 or so feet below the water?? Its pretty dark down there and fish cant tell time. Lol.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

There are some tanks in mogadore. My personal bestt is 18lbs but i have visually confirmed à few 20lbers


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Trying to upload. Keeps saying I cant upload jpg file


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the preferred bait for Mogadore?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gahh.... torn between mogadore and Sandusky bay. Hmm...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Anything near canal winchester that's good catfishing? I'm about 20 minutes south of Columbus. I've been to buckeye lake two times, tore little channel cats up the first time and nothing the second time


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm wanting to try for the fish ohio pins too. How does that work? Just take a measuring tape picture of the fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Plague0804 said:


> What is the preferred bait for Mogadore?


I've been doing extremely well using raw shrimp. Another guy on here does well using shad but you have to get a cast net to get some of those. I haven't been able to find anyone around here that sells them.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Akron area? Below the spillway where east reservoir dumps into long lake. Big minnow/shad or lots of medium size ones on a single hook. Best after dark but have caught them during the day. Some real large channels and a few big flatheads. Might have to walk a bit from legal parking since there isn't anything real close. Can also fish the bay off east res by the boathouse from the road when a decent flow is coming in from the canal - across from the ice cream store. This is near where east empties into long, above the spillway. Again, a bit of a hike from legal parking.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

caught something close to that today at nesmith on a bass lure of all things. thought it was my pb largemouth haha.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nesmith? I have never caught a single thing outta there. Which wide were you on? Shore or boat fishing? Thats right, I forgot to mention im fishing from shore.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Nesmith? I have never caught a single thing outta there. Which wide were you on? Shore or boat fishing? Thats right, I forgot to mention im fishing from shore.


Caught it along the weed lines around 5-8 yards from shore behind the baseball field. Used abitsy bug with a grub trailer


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

My son caught this at Atwood on his second cast of the night. It wasn't even dark yet. Chicken Liver, on Circle Hooks! My boy is 6ft, and that fish is in the 33-36" range. 










(Apparently there must be a post count before allowing photos or links)


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

FlickerShad said:


> My son caught this at Atwood on his second cast of the night. It wasn't even dark yet


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

HAHA Thanks, did I post it wrong?


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

canoe, no pictures needed. if you have a copy of the fishing regulations pamphlet they usually have a fish ohio form there, or you can go to wildohio.com and find info there.


----------



## fishchuck73 (Aug 9, 2014)

.oh where to begin first off and foremost thing you need to know about catfishing you want to catch a big cat is live bait .regardless of what anyone says live bait is the way to go large catfish are predators they like to hunt you're smaller catfish by pre programmed for crustations and smaller bait let's start with West Branch there are some extraordinarily nice channel cats in this lake very scarce but nice this is primarily a drift fishing technique lake is average a night maybe 4to5 fish in the twenty to thirty pound range nice but not very impressive next we have one of the champion Lakes of Ohio LeDue this lake as everyone knows is where the state record in 1991 came from even know it was caught on an accident on a fire Tiger Hot n tot by Mark this lake is a great lake for drift fishing the wind normally blow from one end to the other big two little side which usually gives you maximum drift area this is also a premier lake this is also a premier lake for stationary bait I have personally come close to the mid thirties several times to breaking the state record the north side of the lake seems to be the best for me there is an old road that runs across the lake they call it the roads bad on this road bed there is a sunken bridge for those of you with a GPS I have the coordinates this bridge is in about 12 foot of water when water level is normal within 50 yards of this water and bridge there is a 20-foot drop-off hole the cats patrol this edge line in about 15 feet of water during the day then about 11 o'clock at night they move up into the 12 to 10 foot range I have lot more information on this lake but it seems that I'm rambling on next we have the underdog beyond hidden hole the all mighty powerful Punderson I can't explain how good the cats are in this lake I have never caught a catfish under 10 pounds in this lake I catch 20 to30 channel cats a night out of this lake this is a phenomenal lake for stationary cut bait in live bait the only problem with Punderson Is you need a boat send me an email or personal message if you desire more information on this have fun and good fishing there are a lot ofknowledgeable men on this site that will help you there are some extraordinarily awesome catfisherman on this site


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

FlickerShad said:


> HAHA Thanks, did I post it wrong?


You tried to image the facebook page - you need to right click and "copy image location"

Sorry chuck, I tried to read your post but it lacks one major component - punctuation.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

This is an internet forum, not a final exam in an English composition course. Not sure why you felt the need to even post what you did.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> You tried to image the facebook page - you need to right click and "copy image location"
> 
> Sorry chuck, I tried to read your post but it lacks one major component - punctuation.


I failed punctuation class in school so I had no problems reading his post. Had good info in it and was a good post.


----------

